# Weather 25th & 26th at stowe



## hardline (Mar 22, 2008)

So i am getting the feeling that wednesday is going to be the one. it looks like the snow will start tuesday in to the night and payday will be wednesday. I am an amature so who in the expert category can weigh in here. I am thinking of leaving the city about 3 on tues. Thoughts?


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 23, 2008)

I would pm powderfreak, he'd know for sure


----------



## hardline (Mar 23, 2008)

i was going to do that but i thought that i would do it in public so others could benifit from his in depth analysis. i know i have learned a lot from his posts.


----------



## powderfreak (Mar 25, 2008)

Sorry, I just saw this...

My call for Stowe is for only 1-3" of snow tonight followed by maybe an additional inch tomorrow.  Overall its going to be a very light event with marginal temperatures.  I do not think the town of Stowe will see more than an inch as temperatures never really fall below freezing tonight below 1,000ft.  However, I see this playing out as an inch of wet snow at the base with a temp near 30 and 3" of less dense snow at the top where temps should be in the mid to low 20s.

Then tomorrow some wet snow showers could mix with sprinkles at the base (1,500ft) but will be all snow above 2,000ft with maybe another inch on the upper mountain.

The clipper looks weak and moisture starved but at this point, every inch helps keep the conditions fresh.

-Scott


----------



## hardline (Mar 25, 2008)

powderfreak said:


> Sorry, I just saw this...
> 
> 
> -Scott


no worries i had to be in town on bussines any way. thanks for sharring


----------

